# Nremt-p oral stations



## ccfems540 (Aug 30, 2009)

Can anyone tell me the format of the nremt-p oral stations.  Is it similar to the medical scenario?


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 30, 2009)

Medical scenario? When I jsut did my practical we did two oral boards which were scenarios where you verbalized everything including scene safety, resources, type of unit, scene sizeup, transport times, tx, assessment, transport, etc... 
We had a hands-on trauma assessment, 1 statics station, 1 dynamics station, 1 random skill (LBB, KED, or bleeding/shock mgmt), adult airway (ETT, MLA), 1 pediatric station (ETT and IO)


----------



## Akulahawk (Aug 30, 2009)

Think about this: in a logical manner, explain how would you run a scenario call from start->finish. Verbalize everything. By "finish"... I mean you're giving report to the ER staff...


----------



## Dominion (Aug 30, 2009)

Download the NREMT SKill sheets, that's what you need to know for boards, all of them.  You won't do them all but you don't want to fail because you picked KED.


----------



## medic417 (Aug 30, 2009)

Dominion said:


> Download the NREMT SKill sheets, that's what you need to know for boards, all of them.  You won't do them all but you don't want to fail because you picked KED.



Exactly.  They even have an example oral one you can download so you know what they are looking for.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Aug 30, 2009)

I was the evaluator last week in one of the oral stations. I found them very simplistic and way too easy. Basically, to describe the usual scene safe, usage of BSI and the main emphasis on medical assessment capabilities where as you are tested on trauma in another station. 

The main emphasis is to be able to mentally orchestrate a call and obtain a good history taking capability, with proper diagnosis and treatment regime. Again, I looked over 5-6 scenarios and found them pretty simplistic from basic medical calls such as renal calculi to sepsis if one knows associated h & p. 

R/r 911


----------



## itzfrank (Sep 16, 2009)

I'm taking my nremt-p practical 10/3. Can anyone tell me how they determine pass/fail on the stations? I know that there are critical fails, and that some things are worth "points". How many points/what percentage do you need to pass?

Thanks!


----------



## Akulahawk (Sep 16, 2009)

Frank: find and download the NREMT-P skill sheets. Don't hit any of the critical fail stuff (instant fail) and the pass/fail level should be on the sheet somewhere. As to the actual % or score to pass/fail... I don't know.. it's been a while since I've seen those sheets...


----------



## futuremedic (Sep 16, 2009)

I just took the practicals for NREMT-P. Visualize yourself on the call and verbalize everything that you do from start to finish. You have studied hard and should know how to effectively treat your patient as well as any pathophysiology that may come up. Know your drugs as well as the pathophys behind them and you will do fine. Verbalize everything!!! Can't say that enough. The two scenarios that I had were simple...way easier than anything they threw at us in school. Good luck!!


----------



## RyRyTheFlyGuy13 (Sep 25, 2009)

*uh oh*

"I'm taking my nremt-p practical 10/3. Can anyone tell me how they determine pass/fail on the stations? I know that there are critical fails, and that some things are worth "points". How many points/what percentage do you need to pass?

Thanks!"

Hey Frank,

I will be taking the practical in Texas on that date, I suppose that you will be there as well. Your comment intrigued me. The fact you don't know this basic information from taking your EMT-B practical is concerning.. Everyone should know how to pass a test but everyone should also know how to fail a test. With the practical you can get everything right accept for BSI and fail the entire thing. See what I'm saying. I have been memorizing each of the practical sheets and the critical fails because I really don't want to take this test again. The other posters are right though, you can't just walk in with a grin on your face cause you memorized the sheets, you actually have to know what you're doing and have the knowledge on how to treat a specific patient.

This is what I have done. 

Memorize the sheets, make flash cards for review. 
I have made disease profiles for myself so I have a basic standard on how to treat patients.
Review class notes.
Went to FISDAP and took the practice tests. Hard as hell btw
bought practice test books and flashcards.
Sign up for the practice practical the day before.
And i am going to arrive the day before with plenty of time to get some great sleep before the test..

Is there such thing as over preparation?.. Yes there is but what's worst, over preparation or under preparation?

Set yourself up for success. Be informed of the testing process and how test questions are written. for me the big thing was to practice test taking. This has been the most helpful to me.

But for everyone who is taking the NREMT-P test. If you want to pass, actively study to pass it. Don't walk into this thing with a nonchalant attitude. I think this is a big reason why the failure rate is so high. I am sorry to say this but if you are passing this test on the third fourth fifth or sixth time you may want to consider a different career.. I know this is a bit dramatic but someday after passing this it wont be a test anymore, you will have someone's life in your hands.. hence, study life someone's life depends on it. 

Sorry for the little rant.. thanks for listening.

Ryan

PS: I promise I am not a douche, just passionate like most in this profession.


----------



## futuremedic (Sep 25, 2009)

I actually found the registry test...both written and practical to be more simple than any test that I had ever taken during Paramedic school. I think if you come out of class with a firm grasp of the DOT cirriculum you can pass the tests without a problem. If you don't know an exact answer you should have enough background knowledge to be able to logically figure out what to do in any given cirumstance.


----------



## itzfrank (Oct 3, 2009)

*Passed it*

Passed the practical today. Wasn't too bad. Just waitin on my card and ill be an NREMT-P!


----------

